

Why was the first Kindle so ugly? Because Jeff Bezos loved his BlackBerry ... - chl
http://venturebeat.com/2011/09/30/kindle-blackberry-influence/

======
DanBC
So long as Amazon never include a touch-screen I'll be happy. Sony's decision
to have a shiny touch screen, that got grubby, on a device used mostly for
reading, was baffling.

~~~
cleverjake
have you not been to amazon recently? <http://www.amazon.com/kindletouch>

